# NCCI Audit



## tig1142 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello everyone. I am new to the forum and this is my first post. 
I had a question about NCCI classification codes. Has anyone run into having their W/C carrier reclassifying their outside sales people to anything other than the outside sales code? I am currently going through an ordeal where my insurance carrier is trying to change our code from "outside sales" to "ROOFING" class code. This would essentially put me out of business. Any experience with this and/or an NCCI dispute which we now have to go through?

Thanks
TIG


----------

